# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Chùm tour 30/4 - 01/05 :: Lễ hội pháo hoa Đà Nẵng

## dulich99

*ĐÀ NẴNG – LỄ HỘI PHÁO HOA*
_(Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêm, khởi hành bằng máy bay)_ _Nói đến Đà Nẵng là du khách có thể hình dung ngay rằng đó là một thành phố tuyệt đẹp bên sông Hàn, bên bờ biển Đông với những nét quyến rũ chưa từng có ở các đô thị biển khác…Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho Đà Nẵng nằm giữa vùng kế cận ba di sản văn hoá thế giới….. Với chủ đề dự kiến là “ Sắc màu Đà Nẵng”, DIFC 2012 hứa hẹn đặc biệt hấp dẫn khi quy tụ 4 cường quốc pháo hoa vô địch các năm trước là Canada, Trung Quốc, Pháp, Italia cùng với đội chủ nhà Việt Nam…….Từ năm 2012, Cuộc thi bắn pháo hoa quốc tế sẽ đổi tên thành Cuộc thi trình diễn pháo hoa quốc tế mang nhiều mầu sắc hấp dẫn nhất…._ 

*NGÀY 28/04 : HÀ NỘI – ĐÀ NẴNG – SƠN TRÀ* 			 (ăn trưa, tối)
Xe của *Hanoi Tourism.,JSC* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành ra sân bay *Nội Bài* đáp chuyến bay đi *Đà Nẵng* khởi hành lúc *09h50*.  
*10h50*: Tới Đà Nẵng, đón quý khách tại sân bay đi bữa trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng _“Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”_. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi


Chiều: Theo đoàn vượt *cầu Thuận Phước* – cầu treo qua biển Cửa Hàn tham gia Tour *“Bán Đảo Sơn Trà – Khám phá rừng già giữa lòng phố trẻ”*. Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain), dừng chân tại *Đài phát sóng truyền hình thành phố* để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao. Mục kích *trạm Radar* cũ những năm 60 của Mỹ, được mệnh danh là _“Đôi mắt thần Đông Dương”_, chinh phục *đỉnh Bàn Cờ* – nơi có truyền thuyết Đế Thích giáng trần chơi cờ nơi hạ giới. 
Xe đưa quý khách dọc theo triền núi Đông Nam để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của biển Đà Nẵng, viếng *Linh Ứng Tự* – nơi có *tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam* và tắm *biển Mỹ Khê* Đà Nẵng (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất Hành Tinh).
Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café – Bar – Discotheque… 

*NGÀY 29/04 :  ĐÀ NẴNG – CÙ LAO CHÀM – HỘI AN*  		       (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*Ăn sáng* tại khách sạn, trả phòng khách sạn, đoàn khởi hành vào *Hội An* ngồi tàu Cao Tốc tại biển Cửa Đại - Hội An đi *Cù Lao Chàm*, *khu dự trữ sinh quyển Thế giới* gồm cụm đảo ngoài khơi biển Đông cách Hội An 12 hải lý. Tham quan *chùa Hải Tạng* hơn 400 năm tuổi, Âu thuyền – khu vực tránh bão của ngư dân, Khu dân cư & các lăng miếu cổ. 
Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Cù Lao Chàm. 


Chiều: Tiếp tục thăm *khu bảo tồn biển tại bãi Bắc, hòn Dài* và tham gia các hoạt động lặn biển (Snokelling) khám phá san hô, cá cảnh, câu cá, bắt ốc, giăng lưới, tắm biển,... 
Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức *đặc sản Hội An* (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Quý khách tự do bách bộ phố cổ, thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Phố Cổ Hội An về đêm. Ngủ đêm tại Đà Nẵng
19h30: Quý khách tự do tham gia chương trình thi bắn pháo hoa “ Sắc mầu Đà Nẵng ‘’ do 3 đội: *Canađa – Vô địch 2008, Trung Quốc vô địch năm 2009 và đội chủ nhà Việt Nam ……* 

*NGÀY 30/04 : ĐÀ NẴNG – BÀ NÀ – ĐÀ NẴNG* 			   (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*Ăn sáng* tại khách sạn, Khởi hành đi* khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa*, nơi mà quý khách khám phá những khoảnh khắc giao mùa bất ngờ Xuân – Hạ - Thu – Đông trong 1 ngày. Ngồi cáp treo dài nhất thế giới (gần 6.000m), tham quan *Đồi Vọng Nguyệt*, *chùa Linh Ứng*, *Thích Ca Phật Đài*, khu chuồng ngựa cũ của Pháp, vườn tịnh tâm và đỉnh nhà rông. 
Tiếp tục ngồi cáp treo đến *đỉnh Nghinh Phong*, *biệt thự Lệ Nim*, *Lầu Vọng Nguyệt*, *Cầu Treo Bà Nà* và chinh phục *đỉnh núi Chúa* ở độ cao 1.487m so với mực nước biển để thưởng thức quang cảnh núi rừng Bà Nà và toàn cảnh Đà Nẵng và Quảng Nam trên cao, tham gia các trò chơi phiêu lưu mới lạ, ngộ nghĩnh, hấp dẫn, hiện đại như vòng quay tình yêu, Phi công Skiver, Đường đua lửa, Xe điện đụng Ngôi nhà ma... 


Ăn trưa nhà hàng. 
Chiều: Quý khách xuống Cáp Treo, rời Bà Nà , khởi hành đi trạm dừng chân Hải Vân, Du khách sẽ được tận hưởng mỹ quan tuyệt vời của một bên là sườn núi, một bên là biển rộng cùng với bầu không khí tươi mát, ôn hòa bởi cây xanh, hồ nước, suối, sân vườn được bố trí xuyên suốt đầy nghệ thuật. thưởng thức ẩm thực phong phú. 
Ăn tối nhà hàng. Tối quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm:* Cầu Quay sông Hàn*, *Trung Tâm Thương Mại*, *Khu phố ẩm thực*, *Café* - *Bar* - *Discotheque*,...
19h30: Quý khách tiếp tục tự do tham gia chương trình bắn pháo Hoa Quốc tế: _Do đội Pháp – Vô địch năm 2010 và đội Ý vô địch năm 2011 biểu diễn. _ 

*NGÀY 01/05 :  ĐÀ NẴNG – HÀ NỘI* 			          	           	   (ăn sáng)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Khởi hành đi tham quan *Bảo Tàng Chàm*, nơi trưng bày đầy đủ nhất những hiện vật quý giá của nền văn hoá Chăm nổi tiếng. 
Mua sắm tại Siêu Thị Đặc Sản Miền Trung. 
Tiễn khách sân bay Đà Nẵng đáp chuyến bay về *Hà Nội* lúc *11h55* 
Đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón quý khách về điểm hẹn. Kết thúc chương trình. Kết thúc chương trình thăm quan. 

*GIÁ BAO GỒM*:
_• Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón – tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình. 
    • Xe nhỏ phục vụ Tour Sơn Trà. 
    • Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi như trên (trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ: ngủ phòng ba). 
    • Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Điểm tâm tại K/sạn + Ăn trưa – tối tại các nhà hàng.
    • Dịch vụ snorkelling Cù Lao Chàm. 
   • Vé cáp treo Bà Nà khứ hồi (bao gồm miễn phí một số trò chơi tại Khu Fantasy Park).      
    • Vé tham quan các điểm.   
    • Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình. 
    • Phục vụ 02 chai nước 0.5l/khách /ngày. 
    • Bảo hiểm du lịch. 
   • Vé máy bay HN  - Đà Nẵng - HN._
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM*: 
    • _Chi phí cá nhân, uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn... và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình. 
    • Vé xem bắn pháo hoa từ 250.000 - 450.000/1 vé - tuỳ theo khán đài .
    • Các bữa ăn ngoài chương trình
Trẻ em:  
- Từ 02 tuổi trở xuống: 10% vé máy bay + tour miễn phí (Ngủ cùng gia đình) 
- Từ 02 - 05 tuổi: 75% vé máy bay + tour miễn phí (Ngủ cùng gia đình) 
- Từ 05 - 10 tuổi: 75% vé máy bay + 50% tour (Ngủ cùng gia đình)
- Từ 10 - 12 tuổi: 75% ve máy bay + 75% tour.(Ngủ cùng gia đình) 
- Từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng người lớn_
*Ghi chú*: 
_1. Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, giới tính, quốc tịch, số điện thoại liên lạc của khách, ký hiệu Chuyến bay, Tàu ngày đi và về để chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn tham quan. 
2. Nếu thời tiết có gió, bão thì thay Cù Lao Chàm bằng Mỹ Sơn hoặc Lăng Cô 
3. Phụ thu phòng đơn chỉ áp dụng cho 01 pax ngủ riêng một phòng Single, nếu trẻ em 50% muốn có tiêu chuẩn ngủ thì giá như người lớn.
4. Lịch trình tham quan có thể chuyển đổi nhưng vẫn đủ điểm tham quan theo lịch trình du lịch. 
_

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ* :

*Mr Thành* - *Phòng Nội Địa* - Hotline: *0914 507 322 * 

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ DU LỊCH HÀ NỘI* - *HA NOI TOURISM., JSC*

*Địa chỉ* : 120 Thụy Khuê , Hà Nội
*Tell*     : + (84 -04)39284888 | Fax : + (84 -04) 39284849
*Nick*    :  dulichhanoi4 
*E -mail*:dulich4@dulichhanoi.vn
*Web*   : Du lịch Hà Nội, Du lich Ha Noi, Công ty du lịch Hà Nội

----------

